# Funcionamiento LVDS para display de leds



## saradomgar (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola,

Necesito ayuda sobre cómo implementar un sistema LVDS de transmisión de datos. 
Tengo un display formado por varias matrices de leds que tengo que hacer funcionar.
Cada matriz de leds tiene un conector LVDS de entrada y de salida, de tal manera que todas las matrices de leds están unidas formando un bus serie y la última matriz de leds tiene el conector LVDS de salida cortocircuitado en modo de terminación. Cada conector LVDS tiene 4 pines (el último conector de terminación los tiene cortocircuitados 1 con 3 y 2 con 4).

No sé si alguien podría darme alguna idea...

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## chclau (Abr 25, 2012)

No se entiende cuál es tu pregunta.


----------



## saradomgar (Abr 25, 2012)

Necesitaría una orientación sobre cómo podría ser el control de un display de leds a través de un interfaz LVDS de 4 hilos...

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## chclau (Abr 25, 2012)

LVDS es solamente una manera de transmitir datos a través de un par diferencial. Es como si preguntaras, como controlo una matriz LED a través de un puerto LVTTL. Es imposible contestarte.

Supongo, por lo que decís, que cada par LVDS es del tipo SERDES con clock incorporado, pero son solo suposiciones. Para ayudarte tendrías que poner acá una hoja de datos de tu matriz LED, evidentemente esa matriz tendrá un formato de trama para transmitir los datos. O estás haciendo todo vos desde cero?


----------



## chclau (Abr 26, 2012)

... o quizás sea esto lo que estás buscando:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FPD-Link


----------

